# Mines #38 - April 2011



## sYnc_below (May 6, 2011)

Royal Weddings don't really do it for me so being as far away as possible from a TV the other Friday was probably a good thing. The solution was five hours underground and getting to the farthest accessible point in an abandoned mine, what we didn't expect was to be tripping over artifacts from the 1930's/1940's...

Usual rules apply...No names, no locations, just a few pictures, was playing around with light settings so apologies for the inconsistent look, three different light sources, plus a battery change halfway thru 

Thanks for looking 

*Junction to knowhere*






*End of the line - 1931*





*Different junction, this one closed in 1929*





*Not Mail Rail...*





*Footwear*





*1930's smokes...Ogden's Guinea Gold*





*Circa 1930's Choco Biscuits - Mackintosh's Creamy Rolls*


----------



## Priority 7 (May 6, 2011)

Lovely shots as always bud really loving the 1930 artefacts did you find many more down there chap?


----------



## crickleymal (May 6, 2011)

Very nice. I love it when you find artifacts, it really brings the place to life (if you see what I mean).

I see people have been painting arrows to show the way out though icon_evil:icon_evil


----------



## sYnc_below (May 6, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> really loving the 1930 artefacts did you find many more down there chap?



A few other bits and pieces yeah, not for a public forum though


----------



## Priority 7 (May 6, 2011)

Hopefully you will be able to share in the future...totally understand the secrecy though bud cheers


----------



## Snips86x (May 6, 2011)

Nice find. I love the old rail tracks and the fact the brick work is dated.


----------



## skeleton key (May 6, 2011)

*Looks like a*

Hello mate i like this rabbit hole and you found some lovely bits too.
Very interesting.
Hey didnt you get youre invite for the big day ?
Ah well, mine must have got lost in the post too lol


SK / Neil


----------



## King Al (May 6, 2011)

Great pics tocsin!! like the boots and the old smokes


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 6, 2011)

TB !!! Youre bloody good at this mine lark arn't you !!! Yet another top report mate---i'm gettin kinda jealous !!


----------



## davetdi (May 12, 2011)

how far did you venture in ?


----------



## sYnc_below (May 13, 2011)

davetdi said:


> how far did you venture in ?



Pic 2 is the back wall....the end...Destination Finale.


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2011)

Photo's certanly give feeling your there, love the old rusty rails.


----------



## davetdi (May 13, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> Pic 2 is the back wall....the end...Destination Finale.




wow, respect, thats a long way in 

I take it thats the southmost point ?


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 13, 2011)

nice pics there - we must do that again soon


----------



## sYnc_below (May 14, 2011)

davetdi said:


> wow, respect, thats a long way in



That place isn't really a big deal, there's much more complex/dangerous systems that are a bigger deal. Those shots are 'Far West', I'll post some up more from the 'farthest Deep South'


----------

